# Digitech RPx400



## dan_t (Jan 6, 2011)

I know that the rpx 400 is a "multi-effects" pedal, but can a person run it through their amp as just one effect with no amp modeling or pick-up changes and all the other stuff?
I have trouble running it with everything else because it seems to change my tones and cause too much distortion. Like a preamp times preamp thing. I have quit using it because of my lack of know-how, but it does seem like a waste.
Any way of making it just a single pedal with no tone or volume changes?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

My experience with the multi effects is that they are pretty much a stand alone unit. Designed primarily as a replacement for all the pedals. Whether they achieve this or not is up to the user I suppose. But basically they are designed for a guitar input and then an out to the amp and thats it. I dont think they would work good in a chain.


----------



## dan_t (Jan 6, 2011)

That's a shame.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

you can set the amp modelling to "direct" and use just the fx pedal modelling...read the instructions in this pdf manual...

ftp://ftp.digitech.com/pub/PDFs/Manuals/RPx400/English/RPx400 Manual.pdf

here's a vid on the digitech gnx1 demonstrating how to set your pedal to "direct"...the same applies to the rpx400...

[video=youtube;dYt3sPAuits]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYt3sPAuits[/video]


----------

